# The Book of Boba Fett - season 1 *spoilers*



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I know there’s a episode 1 thread, but we are already 2 episodes in and barely anything has happened. Might as well get a thread with traffic as I feel people will forget to start a thread some weeks. 

The first 5 minutes of the episode 2 was fairly decent, before it descended into Star Wars: Drivers Ed and Dances with lizogs (lizard dogs). The train action wasn’t enough to redeem it.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I really don't understand why Boba is hanging out with the Tusken Raiders. I mean they beat the crap out of him. Made him sit in the desert sun. Drug him around by chains. He saves a kid's life, they give him a melon of water, and now he's their best friend. 

Why doesn't he just leave. He went to get those speeder bikes. Just leave. Anyone feel like they've given a reason for him sticking with this group? Maybe he doesn't feel like he has anywhere else to go.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I really don't understand why Boba is hanging out with the Tusken Raiders. I mean they beat the crap out of him. Made him sit in the desert sun. Drug him around by chains. He saves a kid's life, they give him a melon of water, and now he's their best friend.
> 
> Why doesn't he just leave. He went to get those speeder bikes. Just leave. Anyone feel like they've given a reason for him sticking with this group? Maybe he doesn't feel like he has anywhere else to go.


At the time probably training to become a better bounty hunter. Learning hand to hand combat. Maybe to avoid his dads fate.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> At the time probably training to become a better bounty hunter. Learning hand to hand combat. Maybe to avoid his dads fate.


Or his own. No more getting eaten by a sarlac for THIS Boba Fett!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I was OK with there being a gang of evildoers on speeder bikes, but why, why why did they have to wear biker jackets?!?!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm really digging on this back story on Boba

It's like I am reading a book about his life


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I agree. I'm enjoying it too.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm really digging on this back story on Boba
> 
> It's like I am reading a book about his life





vertigo235 said:


> I agree. I'm enjoying it too.


I really hope you guys are being sincere, because I truly am. And from reading peoples' posts you would think they were watching a completely different show, I've really enjoyed the first two episodes. We're seeing other aspects of Tattoine, it's only a matter of time before Watto shows up, or at least someone of his race.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I found nothing interesting about the Tusken. Maybe if a couple of them became his bodyguards when he became Daimyo I'd care but that didn't happen. 

You'd think the Tusken would have vandalized the train tracks by now.

If I can get past Queen Latifah kicking peoples' asses on The Equalizer I guess I can ignore the extreme unathleticism of Temuera Morrison's fight scenes.

It's like they didn't bother at all trying to make the sign language look meaningful.

How many episodes in this series? Unless the Tusken play a big part later on, this episode feels mostly wasted, to me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> You'd think the Tusken would have vandalized the train tracks by now.


Were there tracks? I thought it was a floating train (like the speeders)...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I like the show. I'd rather watch this than 99.99% of the stuff out there. I just find the Tusken Raider stuff to not be the most interesting thing. I know Boba will come across Fennec out in the desert at some point. Maybe he turns the Tuskens into a force that allows him to take over Jabbas' old territory and catch us up to the future timeline. I'm hoping that later episodes allow us to appreciate this early Tusken stuff more.

Heard an interesting comment on a podcast yesterday. In A New Hope, Obi Wan said that blaster marks were too precise for sand people. Then in this last Boba episode, they are picking off dudes on a rocket train. Seems they've been doing some target practice over the years.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Heard an interesting comment on a podcast yesterday. In A New Hope, Obi Wan said that blaster marks were too precise for sand people. Then in this last Boba episode, they are picking off dudes on a rocket train. Seems they've been doing some target practice over the years.


He actually said, "Only Imperial stormtroopers are so precise," which just goes to show how much Obi knew about precision.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

gchance said:


> He actually said, "Only Imperial stormtroopers are so precise," which just goes to show how much Obi knew about precision.


I think if the Imperial Stormtroopers ever fought Stargate's Ja'fa nobody would ever get shot.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I think if the Imperial Stormtroopers ever fought Stargate's Ja'fa nobody would ever get shot.


It's probably time for Ja'fa to get a new weapon. Their guns and shootable staffs are bizarre.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> If I can get past Queen Latifah kicking peoples' asses on The Equalizer I guess I can ignore the extreme unathleticism of Temuera Morrison's fight scenes.
> 
> It's like they didn't bother at all trying to make the sign language look meaningful.
> 
> How many episodes in this series? Unless the Tusken play a big part later on, this episode feels mostly wasted, to me.


I finally quit The Equalizer (and I love me some Queen). My mind couldn't handle her being a CIA tough girl.

Loved the sign language (he said with sarcasm). Boba would say "We're going to hijack that fast train with speeders", while his hand just made a horizontal line. Yeah, got it (PS: more sarcasm). As a deaf person who's around a lot of sign language, but doesn't speak it, I know what it _should _look like. Not that. 

Agree on the wasted episodes concerns. We seem to be spending a lot of time on scenes that would only be worth watching if they are needed to set up the current day. But if so, they need to do a better job of tying it all together.

There's a split in viewer ratings. Half of us here like it, half have concerns. Which compared to (for example) The Mandalorian's 90% approval, doesn't bode well.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

astrohip said:


> There's a split in viewer ratings. Half of us here like it, half have concerns. Which compared to (for example) The Mandalorian's 90% approval, doesn't bode well.


I think the problem is that, unlike The Mandalorian, there's no hook other than "it's Boba Fett, so it must be cool".

The Mandalorian had some snail paced episodes that seemed to go nowhere too, but I overlooked them because I was interested in the characters.

I just really don't have much interest in what Boba Fett is doing at this point and the show isn't really doing anything to peak my interest.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'd watch this for the production qualities alone.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

2nd episode was better than the 1st, but not by much. a couple of things that stuck out and seemed wrong to me.
1: The Banthas seem too damn small compared to what we saw in ANH.
2: The Gamorrean guards seem much more trim and fit than they did in RotJ. There they were much chunkier.

As soon as the chief gave Boba that training gaderffii I knew that each Tuskan made their own and it was a rite of passage and that Boba would have to make one. Lo and behold he has a Star Wars version of a Navajo peyote ritual (albeit with a lizard) and returns from the desert with a stick. As soon as I saw that I knew for sure...

This story is fairly predictable and of lesser quality storywise than the 1st two seasons of The Mandalorian. My only question is if we'll see the Tuskens without a helmet at any time in the series. What next, we delve into the lifestyles of the poor Jawas? I think it would've been better to leave the sand people as mysterious and not find out about their culture.

And Boba has been softened up too much.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

gchance said:


> He actually said, "Only Imperial stormtroopers are so precise," which just goes to show how much Obi knew about precision.


If you look at his eyebrows as he says this you can tell he was being ironic.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> If you look at his eyebrows as he says this you can tell he was being ironic.


Although in context clearly what he meant was that it was stormtroopers who did it...

The irony is...that it was stormtroopers who did it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I haven't watched this at all, and yet I have read all the threads trying to figure out why the name is spelled wrong for every thread.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

gchance said:


> He actually said, "Only Imperial stormtroopers are so precise," which just goes to show how much Obi knew about precision.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I've been watching and holding back judgement so far, but despite sharing a universe with The Mandalorian it's no Mandalorian 
What I liked about Mandalorian was that it was telling a new story not attached to a lot of canon, I found it fresh and exciting to see where they went.

TBoBF isn't that, and while it has a good story, beautiful visuals, darn good characters, it's not a story I'm excited to see every page as it is turned, I like it, I enjoy watching it, but it's a different way of telling the story that I don't anxiously await, and I'm disappointed that I can't be excited about it.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

The tone and tenor of the writing is different for this one than the other shows. Mandalorian has a dry humor to it but this one has an awkward funny/not funny feel to it's dry humor. Not sure if it is the writing or acting.

I expect the Tuskens to help with the fight against the Hutt twins and the Mayor. Maybe pull all of the tribes together like in Avatar.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Craigbob said:


> The Gamorrean guards seem much more trim and fit than they did in RotJ. There they were much chunkier.


They've had a couple of lean months...


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> They've had a couple of lean months...


Probably more than months. Remember, the "present" time frame for this series is roughly the same as The Mandalorian, which is 5 years after Return of the Jedi.

From the brief scene at the end of Mandalorian season 2, it didn't look like things were thriving under Bib Fortuna like they were with Jabba.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Mandalorian was great, and so far is much better than Boba. But Mandalorian got to play with all the old toys, and so far Boba really hasn't.

So it'll be good to see what happens next.

-smak-


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Who's BOBBA Fett?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Who's BOBBA Fett?


Boba's hillbilly cousin.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's my problem after watching E3: Why & How the heck is Boba a Daimyo? He has no enforcers other than Fennec. He has no street cred. He has no street intel.

A real crime boss has muscle all over the place. He has his ear to the street, and acts before he needs to react. And people fear him. And absolutely none of that applies to Boba Fett. 

IRL, he'd be dead ten times by now.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Agreed. It became ridiculously obvious during Ep 3 that the only reason Fett is still alive is that his name is in the title of the show.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I saw a comment elsewhere that this was the CW episode of BoBF. What was with the group of teens just hanging out riding “space vespas” as someone put it?

Also was it just me or was that the slowest car chase I’ve ever seen? They couldn’t have been going more than 30 Mph. 

I guess we were supposed to feel sad for the Tuscans, but I didn’t really care about them. Also Boba was an idiot if he thought they could take on a crime syndicate.

Since when are Rancors, emotional support animals?

BoBF looks great and the overall story is somewhat interesting, but ride getting there is painful.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I was wondering why the girl biker looked so familiar. Turns out she's Young Juliette Lewis in Yellowjackets.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I've started calling this Senior Citizen Adventure (half) Hour. Boba fights slow, the car chases are slow, the pace is slow... it's a slog with just enough nostalgia novelty.

Pretty funny to see Danny Trejo show up though


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm enjoying it as well, but think Mando has the better theme song.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I think this is so much weaker than The Mandalorian. I guess I'm one of those that never found Boba Fett all that interesting of a character. Yeah we got his origin in the prequels, and I was never one to wonder what happened after he was unceremoniously dropped into the Sarlacc. 

The punks with their shiny art deco scooter/speeders had me rolling my eyes. How they hell do they keep them so shiny and clean in a freaking desert? No wonder the water seller was overcharging them so much. They're wasting water. 

I think I finally figured what's bugging me so much about the look of the show. Mos Espa, where the show takes place, is where Anakin Skywalker is from. The two locations have such dissimilar looks, Yes I know it's some 40 years removed from TPM, but it's too clean and built up, especially for 40 years.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Craigbob said:


> I guess I'm one of those that never found Boba Fett all that interesting of a character.


I don't think anybody has ever found Boba Fett an interesting character. He's just a cool concept (or rather, a cool-looking concept). Remember that originally he was the design for an elite type of imperial storm trooper, but they didn't have the money to make a whole byunch of new armor costumes. But they had the prototype, so they just dirtied it up and used it for the bounty hunter scene. And that's pretty much all the "character development" he ever had in the original trilogy.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That chase scene ended with a crash on a fruitstand...Siskel & Ebert woulda been proud. And why does Fett even trust any gift from those twins? I was waiting for it to try and eat him LOL 

I didn’t think this could get any worse but it did...oooopha!


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

morac said:


> I saw a comment elsewhere that this was the CW episode of BoBF. What was with the group of teens just hanging out riding “space vespas” as someone put it?
> 
> BoBF looks great and the overall story is somewhat interesting, but ride getting there is painful.


Agree with both of these statements. Boba doesn't even have a vehicle (or litter) to his name... he walks everywhere!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think anybody has ever found Boba Fett an interesting character. He's just a cool concept (or rather, a cool-looking concept). Remember that originally he was the design for an elite type of imperial storm trooper, but they didn't have the money to make a whole byunch of new armor costumes. But they had the prototype, so they just dirtied it up and used it for the bounty hunter scene. And that's pretty much all the "character development" he ever had in the original trilogy.


I think the biggest appeal of Boba Fett was you couldn’t buy his action figure. You had to send away for it.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

martinp13 said:


> Agree with both of these statements. Boba doesn't even have a vehicle (or litter) to his name... he walks everywhere!


Man has to get his steps in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The bit at the end with Danny Trejo and the Rancor was ridiculous. The Rancor is supposed to be an incredibly ruthless killer that strikes fear in the hearts of everyone. That's why Jabba kept it in his dungeon and used it to kill his enemies. The idea that someone can pet it, that Trejo can train it, that it "imprints" on the first human it sees, and that BF will eventually be able to ride it is completely destroying the Rancor mythology from RotJ.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> The bit at the end with Danny Trejo and the Rancor was ridiculous. The Rancor is supposed to be an incredibly ruthless killer that strikes fear in the hearts of everyone. That's why Jabba kept it in his dungeon and used it to kill his enemies. The idea that someone can pet it, that Trejo can train it, that it "imprints" on the first human it sees, and that BF will eventually be able to ride it is completely destroying the Rancor mythology from RotJ.


Didn't Solo do the same thing for Wookies? We just started from a different viewpoint this time.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The bit at the end with Danny Trejo and the Rancor was ridiculous. The Rancor is supposed to be an incredibly ruthless killer that strikes fear in the hearts of everyone. That's why Jabba kept it in his dungeon and used it to kill his enemies. The idea that someone can pet it, that Trejo can train it, that it "imprints" on the first human it sees, and that BF will eventually be able to ride it is completely destroying the Rancor mythology from RotJ.


Actually the imprinting on the first creature it sees was introduced pretty early on. Jabba’s rancor had imprinted on his handler (the guy crying when the rancor died in ROTJ), which is how he could handle it. He was the only one the rancor wouldn’t attack. 

Everything else in this episode didn’t make sense. I was expecting the rancor to eat Trejo since he wasn’t imprinted, but for some reason it just sat there and moped.

The change makes Luke into an animal abuser in ROTJ.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Morac, since the thread starter can now change thread titles without needing to involve a mod, how about fixing the title of this thread?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

morac said:


> I think the biggest appeal of Boba Fett was you couldn’t buy his action figure. You had to send away for it.


That ad says it's a limited time offer and you have to send in your four proofs of purchase before May 31, 1979. But that's almost a year before Boba Fett was introduced in Empire Strikes Back. How is that possible?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Morac, since the thread starter can now change thread titles without needing to involve a mod, how about fixing the title of this thread?


Done. 



DevdogAZ said:


> That ad says it's a limited time offer and you have to send in your four proofs of purchase before May 31, 1979. But that's almost a year before Boba Fett was introduced in Empire Strikes Back. How is that possible?


Because he was started to be promoted before the movie came out. It’s talked about in the “Under the helmet” documentary on Disney+.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Plus, he was introduced in the Star Wars Holiday Special.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought today's episode was the best yet (low bar). Boba is so boring, it takes an episode with a lot of Fennec to make it interesting.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Well he’s fully healed now so perhaps no more bacta tank flashbacks


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I thought episode 4 was a snooze-fest.

The only highlight was Mando’s theme played when they mentioned hiring muscle, so I really hope he shows up next week.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I doubt he will. He was there the last two weeks, with a mullet.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Some of the people Fennic knows is the Bad Batch. They're for hire and do jobs, and she was in the show. However (1) it was 25 years ago and (2) There's no way they could have cast a live action Bad Batch crew and not have it leak.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

In the kitchen, the subtitles call them "Chef Droid" and "Sous-Chef Droid".


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

This was marginally better than the last one. It felt kind of awkward when Fett was referring to his ship as the Firespray gunship. Although It had the name Slave 1, I can't recall it ever being called that in any movie or show. It may have been in books, but I've read only a few of them over the years.

Nice to see Fennec Shand call out the fact that Boba's gone soft. I did like how they tied in the Mandalorian story to this. And now it looks (sounds?) like Mando will be making an appearance here. Since this is taking place right after Mando S2, Din can showup sans Gogru and tie in to S3 of Mando. 

I still have no idea why they made this show.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

How long was Boba with the Tuskens? At least a year, possibly 3-4?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Didn't Boba have his spurred boots on when he rescued Fennec in The Mandalorian? I don't think he did here, as he has not recovered his armor yet.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

ah I guess I'm not the only one to notice 

Book of Boba Fett Might Have Retconned Key Moment From The Mandalorian (comicbook.com)


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm quite excited that we appear to be done with bacta tank flashbacks because a) he's now fully healed, and b) we "caught up".


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

vertigo235 said:


> Didn't Boba have his spurred boots on when he rescued Fennec in The Mandalorian? I don't think he did here, as he has not recovered his armor yet.


I was wondering about that as well.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok this episode was more enjoyable than the others...so I'll continue...for now...lol


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think Temura Morrison is the weakest part of the show. He was cast because he played Jango Fett in the prequels. That’s it. But it’s not like he’s had mainstream success since that. Everything else about the show is better. And Ming Na and Jennifer Beals just outshine him.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/television/comments/s80yxi

And to think we get an Obi Wan show, set where?? Tatooine,,,


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I think Temura Morrison is the weakest part of the show. He was cast because he played Jango Fett in the prequels. That’s it. But it’s not like he’s had mainstream success since that. Everything else about the show is better. And Ming Na and Jennifer Beals just outshine him.


And frankly, he just flat-out sucks as an action guy. It's kinda embarrassing when he tries to look intimidating. It's like Grandpa has an attitude!

At least they have Wen to sometimes do the fighting and intimidating while Grandpa stands there in the background and scowls.

(He used to be pretty decent at that sort of stuff...30 years ago (he was awesome, and very threatening, in Once Were Warriors). But he just plain hasn't aged well. It isn't right that somebody who's a month younger than me should be an old man! )


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

You guys are awesome... everything I want to b!tch about, you already did it!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I just went back and watched the opening of E1. He had his armor on when he escaped the Sarlac, but then he passed out and the Jawas came and stripped it off him.

I assume we'll see a flashback to how he recovered his armor from the Jawas at some point.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I just went back and watched the opening of E1. He had his armor on when he escaped the Sarlac, but then he passed out and the Jawas came and stripped it off him.
> 
> I assume we'll see a flashback to how he recovered his armor from the Jawas at some point.


The Mandalorian Spoilers Below



Spoiler



He didn't, we already saw in The Mandalorian that Timothy Olyphant got it from the Jawas, Mando got it from Timothy Olyphant , and then Boba got it back from Mando.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> The Mandalorian Spoilers Below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, totally forgot about that. Thanks.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And frankly, he just flat-out sucks as an action guy. It's kinda embarrassing when he tries to look intimidating. It's like Grandpa has an attitude!
> 
> At least they have Wen to sometimes do the fighting and intimidating while Grandpa stands there in the background and scowls.
> 
> (He used to be pretty decent at that sort of stuff...30 years ago (he was awesome, and very threatening, in Once Were Warriors). But he just plain hasn't aged well. It isn't right that somebody who's a month younger than me should be an old man! )


The Mandalorian pretty famously had a stuntman do most of the in armor stunts, so are they not doing that here?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

smak said:


> The Mandalorian pretty famously had a stuntman do most of the in armor stunts, so are they not doing that here?


Boba never has the damn helmet on when he’s in a fight


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

smak said:


> The Mandalorian pretty famously had a stuntman do most of the in armor stunts, so are they not doing that here?


I watched The Mandalorian episode that Boba was in and he was much more badass in that episode than he is on this show. Even before he got his armor and he was in his Tuscan Raider getup. 

Maybe The Mandalorian just has better stunt/fight coordinators!


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> I watched The Mandalorian episode that Boba was in and he was much more badass in that episode than he is on this show. Even before he got his armor and he was in his Tuscan Raider getup.


Well he’s only just fully healed in his series. In Mando he was already 100%.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

SullyND said:


> Well he’s only just fully healed in his series. In Mando he was already 100%.


Huh? Those events took place before the Boba series, he didn’t start healing until after that.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Huh? Those events took place before the Boba series, he didn’t start healing until after that.


No. Boba has just caught up to the Mandalorian timeline.

Edit: You’re right - The scenes where he has his armor are post - Mando.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah the timeline is a little confusing. Especially, as they keep bouncing around and changing things like the lack of his boots when he rescues fennec , but I’m pretty sure I have it sorted out so far.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The post credit scene of the last episode of S2 is Boba and Fennic killing Bib Fortuna and taking the throne.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

He’s back!
(and was that the Sopranos “meat locker scene”? 😁)


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Return of the Mandalorian….wonder who that could be. 😂


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Seemed odd to have a Boba episode that did not have Boba, and barely even had a tie-in.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Best episode of Book of Boba Fett, doesn't have Boba Fett in it. 

In my opinion of course.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Same here — IMO, the best episode (so far), of The Book of Boba Fett.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Episode was so Wizard.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kinda weird having an episode of The Mandalorian in the middle of a Boba Fett season, but I'll take it.

(And one that's half set on Ringworld!)


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I was hoping for a "I'll try spinning, that's a good trick" or "now, this is podracing" line, but I guess "Wizard" will have to do.

I liked how the former astromech spot is perfectly Grogu-sized.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

A bit weird that he's so willing to go from a ship he (and his companion) can live in to one he can't...


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

When he was joyriding around the cruiser all I could think was that that wasn't particularly safe, and probably not allowed. Terribly unrealistic that he could get away with that.

Then he got pulled over, which was so funny that I've been giggling about it ever since.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A bit weird that he's so willing to go from a ship he (and his companion) can live in to one he can't...


Yeah I agree. At least Grogu has a spot on the old Droid hole.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I've also wondered how long it would take for a non-forcey individual to seriously hurt themselves with a light sabre. Now we know, not long at all.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

https://www.avclub.com/the-book-of-boba-fett-recap-season-1-episode-5-1848425479


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Do we know how many episodes there are for BoBF?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

SullyND said:


> Do we know how many episodes there are for BoBF?


Seven


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

His ship has no place for a bounty.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Allanon said:


> His ship has no place for a bounty.


I guess they will all have to be cold now , he’s got room for a head or two.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Allanon said:


> His ship has no place for a bounty.


Is there a luggage compartment?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

No question this was the best episode so far. And directed by Bryce Dallas Howard!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I went to a Boba Fett show and a Mandalorian episode broke out. It was another slow moving episode but this time with another main character.

Did the armorer asking Mando if he ever took off his helmet seem to come out of nowhere? I don't think she asked if he had taken it off in front of anyone, just whether he had ever removed it. If that's he case, how do Mandalorians eat or wash their faces?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I went to a Boba Fett show and a Mandalorian episode broke out. It was another slow moving episode but this time with another main character.
> 
> Did the armorer asking Mando if he ever took off his helmet seem to come out of nowhere? I don't think she asked if he had taken it off in front of anyone, just whether he had ever removed it. If that's he case, how do Mandalorians eat or wash their faces?


The whole episode seemed to be them wanting to get from where Mando Season 2 left off to where they want Season 3 to pick up.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Did the armorer asking Mando if he ever took off his helmet seem to come out of nowhere? I don't think she asked if he had taken it off in front of anyone, just whether he had ever removed it. If that's he case, how do Mandalorians eat or wash their faces?


The question did seem to come out of nowhere, initially, but she has asked him that question before. When the covert was still in the tunnels in Season 1, before he had gotten his sigil and updated armor, she had asked him that question. He was then able to answer truthfully that he had never removed it before anyone. He said as much in the Season 1 finale : "No living thing has seen me without my helmet since I swore the Creed." Obviously, he's gotta remove the helmet to eat.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

PaulS said:


> The question did seem to come out of nowhere, initially, but she has asked him that question before. When the covert was still in the tunnels in Season 1, before he had gotten his sigil and updated armor, she had asked him that question. He was then able to answer truthfully that he had never removed it before anyone. He said as much in the Season 1 finale : "No living thing has seen me without my helmet since I swore the Creed." Obviously, he's gotta remove the helmet to eat.


So I guess he can't eat in restaurants...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So I guess he can't eat in restaurants...


He just lifts it to eat like we do now in restaurants. 😷


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I’ve seen a few people say we’ll get to see Mando go see Grogu next week. I don’t think so. I think we won’t see Mando until the finale, if at all.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

My guess is not till S3 of The Mando


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> My guess is not till S3 of The Mando


But he agreed to help Boba with his conflict, you think we won’t see that this season?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Not this season is my guess.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Not this season is my guess.


Are you guessing about Mando or Grogu?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Both, but just a guess. I have no idea where they’re going with the story.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I felt sorry for Greedo's kid. Looking for a father figure.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Episode 6 will not have Mando. It will be Boba and Fennic gathering other people. Mando will show up in Ep 7, which will take place after he sees Grogu, which will be depicted in Mando S3.

At least that’s my guess.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mando has a mythical level item created by a Jedi/Mandolorian that he can not control yet, and just so happens is heading off to see Grogu who is training with a Jedi..

I think Mando will be leveling up......


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

robojerk said:


> Mando has a mythical level item created by a Jedi/Mandolorian that he can not control yet, and just so happens is heading off to see Grogu who is training with a Jedi..
> 
> I think Mando will be leveling up......


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

The spear will be missed though.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The problem wit this show is that Boba is pretty boring as the main character. When I think about it, Mando wasn't exactly Mr. Excitement either until Baby Yoda started chewing up the scenery.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> The problem wit this show is that Boba is pretty boring as the main character. When I think about it, Mando wasn't exactly Mr. Excitement either until Baby Yoda started chewing up the scenery.


Grogu helped for sure, but Mando is just a more interesting character than Boba. Episode 5 didn’t have Grogu in it at all and it was by far the best episode of this series simply because of Mando.

The problem with Boba is he is just completely out of character. He says he wants to retire from bounty hunting and be the boss, so he takes over a crime family and then doesn’t actually do anything other than expect people to pay him tribute and pout. He gets sad so he gets an emotional support rancor. Maybe he should start going to a shrink. It helped with the Sopranos.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Allanon said:


> His ship has no place for a bounty.


That's exactly what I said. A bounty hunter flying that ship would be like if you called a plumber to come fix your pipes and he showed up driving a Formula 1 car with no tools or supplies.


Turtleboy said:


> Episode 6 will not have Mando. It will be Boba and Fennic gathering other people. Mando will show up in Ep 7, which will take place after he sees Grogu, which will be depicted in Mando S3.
> 
> At least that’s my guess.


Was there something at the end of this episode that made you think Mando was going immediately to see Grogu even though Fennec just recruited him to be muscle for Boba? It seems out of character for Mando to accept a job and then jump in his ship and fly to another planet before doing the job.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Was there something at the end of this episode that made you think Mando was going immediately to see Grogu even though Fennec just recruited him to be muscle for Boba? It seems out of character for Mando to accept a job and then jump in his ship and fly to another planet before doing the job.


The last thing he says is, "Tell him it's on the house. But first, I got to pay a visit to a little friend."


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Maybe Mando is done with bounty hunting


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Exactly, he will no longer be a bounty hunter.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

morac said:


> Grogu helped for sure, but Mando is just a more interesting character than Boba. Episode 5 didn’t help Grogu in it at all and it was by far the best episode of this series simply because of Mando.
> 
> The problem with Boba is he is just completely out of character. He says he wants to retire from bounty hunting and be the boss, so he takes over a crime family and then doesn’t actually do anything other than expect people to pay him tribute and pout. He gets sad so he gets an emotional support rancor. Maybe he should start going to a shrink. It helped with the Sopranos.


I think there's a couple of problems so far.

1) BoBF can't be about the lone-wolf gunslinger bounty hunter we always wanted to see --because Mando has already given us that. They made Mando's backstory just different enough that we accepted him as a separate character on that show, but in reality they're extremely similar[*]. So now, if they make Boba act too much like OT Boba, it'll seem derivative and cheapen both characters. So post-sarlacc BF _has_ to be different.

2) They took way too long to finish setting up Boba's new backstory and motivations. Normally, initial extended flashbacks and/or a prologue would establish the character's basic motivation in the first episode or two, and any further flashbacks after that would just elucidate some nuance relevant to the specific episode. Here, we didn't really see the reasons for things he was doing in E1 & 2 until E3 & 4, and it left us all scratching our heads in the meantime.

And it didn't even work in the sense of him being an enigma, since we all feel like we "know" BF already from his previous appearances. Instead, it just felt "off" in terms of what we knew of his character up to that point.

[*] TBH, early on I expected us to find out that Mando modeled himself after BF in some way. The carbon-freezer on the Razor Crest, and the exact look of his armor (much closer in appearance to BF than the others in his "covert"), plus of course his demeanor and choice of work, all suggested that he might be copy-catting to some degree. But of course that didn't turn out to be the case at all.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think that Pedro Pascal wants more scenes with his helmet off. He can’t just be a guy in a suit - which sometimes isn’t even him. Maybe something will happen in this show that will lead to him getting a grip about the helmet thing, which could lead into Mando S3


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I think that Pedro Pascal wants more scenes with his helmet off. He can’t just be a guy in a suit - which sometimes isn’t even him. Maybe something will happen in this show that will lead to him getting a grip about the helmet thing, which could lead into Mando S3


I think he’s happy to have the helmet on as it literally allows him to phone in his performance during then off time while working on other projects. 

Right now he’s filming The Last of Us HBO Series in Canada and also filming The Mandalorian Season 3 which films in Los Angeles. Having his helmet on means he doesn’t have to fly back and forth constantly.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

How did Timothy Olyphant sneak up on those spice traders in the middle of the desert?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Episode 6 will not have Mando. It will be Boba and Fennic gathering other people. Mando will show up in Ep 7, which will take place after he sees Grogu, which will be depicted in Mando S3.
> 
> At least that’s my guess.


so I got it 100% wrong


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Another great episode. I think we all know what Grogu is going to choose. 

Was cool seeing the construction of the Jedi academy.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The scene where they blew up the bar is a homage to The Untouchables, complete with the forgotten package.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry that whole gunfighter duel thing was just ridiculous. How is it that the American Old West just happened to exactly copy the style of the fighting on a planet in a galaxy far, far away?

That plus the biker gang with their jackets and then Ming-Na with her "fire in the hole"...does Favreau even remember that this doesn't take place on Earth?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Sorry that whole gunfighter duel thing was just ridiculous. How is it that the American Old West just happened to exactly copy the style of the fighting on a planet in a galaxy far, far away?
> 
> That plus the biker gang with their jackets and then Ming-Na with her "fire in the hole"...does Favreau even remember that this doesn't take place on Earth?


You didn't realize this when they spoke English in A New Hope and beyond?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> Another great episode. I think we all know what Grogu is going to choose.
> 
> Was cool seeing the construction of the Jedi academy.


Obviously both!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I thought this was the best episode of the series so far and again Boba was barely in it. I’ve never been so happy to be so wrong. 

There was so much nostalgia in this episode. You had the conversation between Luke and Ashoka, Luke going through his training montage with Grogu replacing Yoda, R2D2 and Cad Bane of all people. 



Amnesia said:


> Sorry that whole gunfighter duel thing was just ridiculous. How is it that the American Old West just happened to exactly copy the style of the fighting on a planet in a galaxy far, far away?


You probably don’t know it, but Star Wars fans are blowing their collective minds at that scene. 

I’ll admit I never expected Cad Bane to show up in TBOBF. He was even played by his Clone Wars voice actor. Something didn’t look right about him, but it’s hard to transition from animation to real life.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

A '77 Mark Hamill...damn that was near flawless!!!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> A '77 Mark Hamill...damn that was near flawless!!!
> 
> View attachment 68463


My one tiny issue, is this should be '83 Mark Hamill, or '88 Mark Hamill. His face was a bit different because of the accident.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

smak said:


> My one tiny issue, is this should be '83 Mark Hamill, or '88 Mark Hamill. His face was a bit different because of the accident.


Reading it now...had no idea!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

At least this episode of The Mandalorian had stronger ties to Boba Fett's show than last week's episode...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Star Wars has a Luke Skywalker problem


Emphasized by The Book of Boba Fett’s latest episode




www.theverge.com


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> A '77 Mark Hamill...damn that was near flawless!!!
> 
> View attachment 68463


LucasArt hired the YouTube deepfake guy who “fixed” the Mandalorian Season 2 ending, so this Luke was a deepfake which is why it looked better. 









Lucasfilm hires the YouTube deepfaker who put its Luke, Leia and Tarkin cameos to shame


Dream job.




www.theverge.com


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

vertigo235 said:


> Another great episode. I think we all know what Grogu is going to choose.


The armor. Disney Mando needs him In S3.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show is a snooze fest. It's ten minutes of interesting story intertwined with 30 minutes of slow moving boredom. 

I loved seeing Ahsoka and Cad Bane.

I thought Luke was a d*ck for making Grogu choose the armor or the lightsaber. Why couldn't he have both? They don't want him being attached to Mando but the alternative is to only form an attachment to Luke? Again, why not both? It's not like Luke learned his Jedi mastery in a vacuum.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> I loved seeing Ahsoka and Cad Bane.
> 
> I thought Luke was a d*ck for making Grogu choose the armor or the lightsaber. Why couldn't he have both? They don't want him being attached to Mando but the alternative is to only form an attachment to Luke? Again, why not both? It's not like Luke learned his Jedi mastery in a vacuum.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Especially considering how little formal Jedi training Luke actually has. Ahsoka's training took years and she was not ready for the trials when she left.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Of course we've all seen the consequences of Luke's teaching philosophy...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Sorry that whole gunfighter duel thing was just ridiculous. How is it that the American Old West just happened to exactly copy the style of the fighting on a planet in a galaxy far, far away?
> 
> That plus the biker gang with their jackets and then Ming-Na with her "fire in the hole"...does Favreau even remember that this doesn't take place on Earth?


It's always been said that the original Star Wars was a homage to movie westerns in a lot of ways. This episode had much more of a direct tie. But to me, it had a real Westworld feel to it. Having never watched Clone Wars I had no idea who the gunslinger was. My son explained to me that we was a character on that.



cheesesteak said:


> This show is a snooze fest. It's ten minutes of interesting story intertwined with 30 minutes of slow moving boredom.
> 
> I loved seeing Ahsoka and Cad Bane.
> 
> I thought Luke was a d*ck for making Grogu choose the armor or the lightsaber. Why couldn't he have both? They don't want him being attached to Mando but the alternative is to only form an attachment to Luke? Again, why not both? It's not like Luke learned his Jedi mastery in a vacuum.


I may remember something about Mandolorians can't be Jedi or some such mentioned in The Mando series. I think it was around the discussion about keeping Grogu or sending him where he belongs with the Jedi. Maybe their codes don't mesh. Not sure. But I think that's why he had to choose one or the other. And I don't think it's clear cut who he chooses. At least not to me. He's destined to be Jedi like Yoda, but he has an attachment to Mando.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Amnesia said:


> Of course we've all seen the consequences of Luke's teaching philosophy...


You can count them all on one hand.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I may remember something about Mandolorians can't be Jedi or some such mentioned in The Mando series. I think it was around the discussion about keeping Grogu or sending him where he belongs with the Jedi. Maybe their codes don't mesh. Not sure. But I think that's why he had to choose one or the other.


That's what Mando said last week...that the Mandalorians and the Jedi are opposites. When he was talking to the armorer.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Will there be a second season? I would prefer Disney moves forward with The Mandalorian and leave TBoBF behind.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Will there be a second season? I would prefer Disney moves forward with The Mandalorian and leave TBoBF behind.


Or merge the two...


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> This show is a snooze fest. It's ten minutes of interesting story intertwined with 30 minutes of slow moving boredom.
> 
> I loved seeing Ahsoka and Cad Bane.
> 
> I thought Luke was a d*ck for making Grogu choose the armor or the lightsaber. Why couldn't he have both? They don't want him being attached to Mando but the alternative is to only form an attachment to Luke? Again, why not both? It's not like Luke learned his Jedi mastery in a vacuum.


The Jedi are a monastic order; just as with RL monastic orders, a commitment to it requires giving up outside ("worldly") pursuits and attachments.

And with the Jedi, that detachment is even more important; rather than simply being a distraction that hinders progress toward enlightenment, worldly attachments can actively drag a Force-user toward the Dark Side. If you're attached to someone/something, then you're vulnerable to fear/anger if they're threatened. 

And the consequences are much worse than with RL failed monks, as the Force abilities taught by the Jedi then become a powerful tool of destruction in a misguided mind. If someone is not going to commit themselves to the Jedi path, then it's better not to teach them advanced Jedi techniques in the first place.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Sorry that whole gunfighter duel thing was just ridiculous. How is it that the American Old West just happened to exactly copy the style of the fighting on a planet in a galaxy far, far away?
> 
> That plus the biker gang with their jackets and then Ming-Na with her "fire in the hole"...does Favreau even remember that this doesn't take place on Earth?





smak said:


> You didn't realize this when they spoke English in A New Hope and beyond?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

dcheesi said:


> The Jedi are a monastic order; just as with RL monastic orders, a commitment to it requires giving up outside ("worldly") pursuits and attachments...


Yeah, but that shouldn't have stopped Mando from giving Grogu a "Hey, buddy! How you doin'? Be good and learn everything Master Luke teaches you. See you in five years." greeting. Plus, I don't remember Luke being very monk-like. He practically had a whole family around him and tried to put the moves on Leia's for a while.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Yeah, but that shouldn't have stopped Mando from giving Grogu a "Hey, buddy! How you doin'? Be good and learn everything Master Luke teaches you. See you in five years." greeting. Plus, I don't remember Luke being very monk-like. He practically had a whole family around him and tried to put the moves on Leia's for a while.


Well he was a kid in A New Hope and just becoming aware he had Jedi abilities. He took his lessons with Yoda in Empire (which is about when he stopped making his move on his sister) and by Jedi he was mostly a full fledged Jedi and such. But certainly in the last trilogy was very monk like (and in this series you can absolutely see him going in that direction).


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Failed monk? Like Caine in "Kung Fu" walking the earth? Just walk from town to town, meet people, get in adventures. 


Am I making to much out of Luke talking about balance? I always thought that the dark and the light sides of the Force were in opposition to each other. Now they can coexist?


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Well that was an unexpected episode. For a series titled The Book of Boba Fett I'm surprised that one episode had no Boba Fett and a 2nd had what amounts to a cameo. I don't have much hope for a really good ending to this considering how weak the series has been overall. When your two best episodes don't feature the title character you know you're in trouble. 

With that said this episode was a surprise in so many ways. it was good to see Cobb Vanth again, and the appearance of Cad Bane was a huge surprise. As he was walking up in the distance I was thinking that they can't be bringing him in to the show. isn't he dead? Oh crap they are ... But wouldn't Bane be like really old by this time frame? How long does his species live?

It was even voiced by the same actor. 

I don't think Luke looked as good as in the 2nd season finale. But I was surprised to find him having Yoda's saber. I thought Yoda lost it in the battle with Palpatine, I don't remember him getting it back.

Grogu is still cute as hell and the Force is strong with him, you know he'll wind up choosing to go with Mando rather than staying with Luke. 

I do wonder why Mando didn't ask about getting some training with the darksaber. Seems that Ashoka could've given him some tips. and with her being there with Luke, I can only imagine the conversations they've had, since she knew his father better than almost anyone, and she's a great link to the past for him. I'm guessing she'll show up in Kenobi as well. but Rosario Dawson can't play her then since she'll be so much younger.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

The best episodes of _The Book of Boba Fett_ are turning out to be the episodes with the least Boba Fett in them.

Loved the gunfighter showdown. Gonna miss the character.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

smbaker said:


> The best episodes of _The Book of Boba Fett_ are turning out to be the episodes with the least Boba Fett in them.
> 
> Loved the gunfighter showdown. Gonna miss the character.


Which character? The townspeople were still tending to Vanth at the end of the scene, so I assume he'll pull through. It was the dumb (expendable) deputy who took the worst of it.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

dcheesi said:


> Which character? The townspeople were still tending to Vanth at the end of the scene, so I assume he'll pull through. It was the dumb (expendable) deputy who took the worst of it.


Nice. I thought he was a goner.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Imma gonna bet it was a beskar flask that saved Vanth


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Of course we've all seen the consequences of Luke's teaching philosophy...


I think that was more about his "almost murdering his nephew" philosophy rather than his teachings.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Guy Fleegman said:


> Imma gonna bet it was a beskar flask that saved Vanth


The shot went to the shoulder of his gun-arm, rather than center-mass. Depending on the skill of the gunslinger (Cad Bane?), it could be that the inital quick-draw shot just wasn't fully aimed, or it could be that he didn't necessarily want Vanth dead...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I don't think he wanted him dead, he just wanted to give him a message.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

He definitely wanted the other guy dead. Shot him like a hundred times.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Everybody wanted him and his "you can't park here" attitude dead.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Guy Fleegman said:


> Everybody wanted him and his "you can't park here" attitude dead.


He was the reddest of redshirts...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

dcheesi said:


> The shot went to the shoulder of his gun-arm, rather than center-mass. Depending on the skill of the gunslinger (Cad Bane?), it could be that the inital quick-draw shot just wasn't fully aimed, or it could be that he didn't necessarily want Vanth dead...


Cad Bane is skilled enough to go one on one with Anakin and Kenobi, so if he missed the shot, he did so on purpose. Though he is getting up there in years, so maybe he’s lost his touch. 

So is Ahsoka for that matter. She was 12 at the start of the Clone Wars, so she should be around 43 now.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

morac said:


> Cad Bane is skilled enough to go one on one with Anakin and Kenobi, so if he missed the shot, he did so on purpose. Though he is getting up there in years, so maybe he’s lost his touch.
> 
> So is Ashoka for that matter. She was 12 at the start of the Clone Wars, so she should be around 43 now.


Rosario Dawson is 42.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I like older, wiser, zen Ahsoka.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Luke "Jedi can have no attachments"

Also Luke "Let me reminisce about my old master Yoda who I formed an attachment with, and how you remind me of him. Also here's his old lightsaber"

If master Yoda saw Grogu's memories he'd kick him out of the padowan program immediately.

To be honest the Jedi order is like a crazy cult. No attatchments yet every padowan see their master they're assigned to as a parent whome they form an attatchment with.. I try not to think about it as it all makes no sense.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

robojerk said:


> Luke "Jedi can have no attachments"
> 
> Also Luke "Let me reminisce about my old master Yoda who I formed an attachment with, and how you remind me of him. Also here's his old lightsaber"
> 
> ...


Agreed, but that's mostly just Luke. He isn't a real Jedi and never has been. He's a largely self-taught force user with a few weeks of formal training who got caught up in the romance of being a Jedi because of his attachments to two old school real Jedis who showed him a one-sided view of the order.

On the other hand, Ahsoka knows the other side of the Jedi and had real training to boot. It's kind of strange that she would indulge Luke's pretensions.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Luke "Jedi can have no attachments"
> 
> Also Luke "Let me reminisce about my old master Yoda who I formed an attachment with, and how you remind me of him. Also here's his old lightsaber"
> 
> ...





Shakhari said:


> Agreed, but that's mostly just Luke. He isn't a real Jedi and never has been. He's a largely self-taught force user with a few weeks of formal training who got caught up in the romance of being a Jedi because of his attachments to two old school real Jedis who showed him a one-sided view of the order.
> 
> On the other hand, Ahsoka knows the other side of the Jedi and had real training to boot. It's kind of strange that she would indulge Luke's pretensions.


Or maybe, just maybe, they are showing that despite the Jedi creed they are still people with brains and feelings, and Luke, being a human Jedi, is more likely to stray. All types of clergy in all types of religions stray from the orthodox teaching of their religions. Maybe that's just what is going on with Luke. He's laying out orthodoxy to Grugu, and he's trying to be a good Jedi, but his human nature sometimes gets the best of him. And just like all organized religion, there are all kinds of paradoxes that when you sit and think about them, make no sense, but it's the clergy leaderships way of keeping their power over you. The Jedi are no different and maybe that's the kind of point that's being made here.

Or maybe I'm just overthinking it and all makes no sense


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm beginning to think if Din Djarin can't learn to wield the Dark Saber, Grogu is the one prophesied.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

The Jedilorian.
There is more than one way


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> At least this episode of The Mandalorian had stronger ties to Boba Fett's show than last week's episode...


Barely


robojerk said:


> I'm beginning to think if Din Djarin can't learn to wield the Dark Saber, Grogu is the one prophesied.


Wouldn't that mean Grogu would have to win it from Mando in battle? I mean, I suppose Grogu could use the Force to "win" it, but what would be the reason for Mando and Grogu to be battling each other?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Barely
> 
> Wouldn't that mean Grogu would have to win it from Mando in battle? I mean, I suppose Grogu could use the Force to "win" it, but what would be the reason for Mando and Grogu to be battling each other?


Not necessarily. In the next season on or near the finale, Din Djarin, could fall in battle, not necessarily dead but an antagonist beats him and takes the Saber from him. Grogu then fights that person either to avenge, or protect Din Djarin, and using his force abilities wins, then the Saber would be his.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I liked the Gunsmoke type showdown but how far did Cad Bane have to walk to get there?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I liked the Gunsmoke type showdown but how far did Cad Bane have to walk to get there?


I'm still trying to figure out how Cobb Vanth walked up on those spice traders in the middle of the desert without them noticing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how Cobb Vanth walked up on those spice traders in the middle of the desert without them noticing.


He's been watching Walking Dead and taking notes.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I liked the Gunsmoke type showdown but how far did Cad Bane have to walk to get there?


He parked in the East flats, like you're supposed to


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, they are showing that despite the Jedi creed they are still people with brains and feelings, and Luke, being a human Jedi, is more likely to stray. All types of clergy in all types of religions stray from the orthodox teaching of their religions. Maybe that's just what is going on with Luke. He's laying out orthodoxy to Grugu, and he's trying to be a good Jedi, but his human nature sometimes gets the best of him. And just like all organized religion, there are all kinds of paradoxes that when you sit and think about them, make no sense, but it's the clergy leaderships way of keeping their power over you. The Jedi are no different and maybe that's the kind of point that's being made here.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just overthinking it and all makes no sense


I think it's one thing to follow the Jedi creed when there are a bunch of Jedi, and there's a Jedi council, and a formal Jedi training program.

But at this time, when there are hardly any Jedi, it's every Jedi for themselves, do whatever you need to do.

-smak-


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

robojerk said:


> Luke "Jedi can have no attachments"
> 
> Also Luke "Let me reminisce about my old master Yoda who I formed an attachment with, and how you remind me of him. Also here's his old lightsaber"
> 
> ...


Also Yoda (and Ben?): Stay on Dagobah and finish your training.
Luke: Screw you Yoda(and Ben?) I'm going to go rescue my friends.

(maybe not exact quotes...)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

At what point does the Yoda/Grogu species learn how to talk? We know Grogu is over 50 years old, and Yoda was over 900 years old. But even with super slow development, I'd think Grogu should be learning to talk, or at least communicate with sounds, by this point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> At what point does the Yoda/Grogu species learn how to talk? We know Grogu is over 50 years old, and Yoda was over 900 years old. But even with super slow development, I'd think Grogu should be learning to talk, or at least communicate with sounds, by this point.


I am Groot.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> At what point does the Yoda/Grogu species learn how to talk? We know Grogu is over 50 years old, and Yoda was over 900 years old. But even with super slow development, I'd think Grogu should be learning to talk, or at least communicate with sounds, by this point.


Somewhere between 50 years and 800 years I would guess.

I mean even Yoda was not much of a master at talking.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> Somewhere between 50 years and 800 years I would guess.
> 
> I mean even Yoda was not much of a master at talking.


Luke did comment on the way Yoda spoke.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> I mean even Yoda was not much of a master at talking.


When 900 years old you reach, talk as well you will not.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I thought Ben Solo was Luke's first student


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I thought Ben was just one of the students in Luke’s school for Jedis


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Guy Fleegman said:


> I thought Ben Solo was Luke's first student


So maybe that gives us a hint of what Grogu's choice will be.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Turtleboy said:


> So maybe that gives us a hint of what Grogu's Disney’s choice will be.


fixed that for ya


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Star Wars Confirms Ben Solo Was Luke's FIRST Jedi Student


Star Wars: The Rise of Kylo Ren reveals that Ben Solo, the future Supreme Leader of the First Order, was Luke Skywalker's very first student.




screenrant.com





Canon.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe Grogu is The Student We Don't Talk About!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Darth Grogu

-smak-


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Well if he chooses the Mandalorian over the lightsaber, then can he be considered an actual student?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Wait Grogu isn’t one of the Knights of Ren?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Wait is someone saying that Grogu was Luke's first student? Would there be a timing issue that would prevent Ben from being the first and Grogu sometime after?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Disney Grohu hasn't decided yet if he will be Luke's student (choose the lightsaber).


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

1. Clearly Grogu is going to pick to go back with Mando.
2. I've been wrong about all my other predictions as to what is going to happen.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Disney Grohu hasn't decided yet if he will be Luke's student (choose the lightsaber).


It's not necessarily Disney (and I'm assuming this is a knock on Disney or you wouldn't keep making that point). First of all, it was George Lucas who decided everything early on, and clearly with the Annikan Skywalker trilogy, fans had grown tired of what he was doing. In this case it' Jon Favrau who's writing both Madno and Boba, and I don't know how much input he's gotten from Lucas, DIsney or whoever. And thirdly, if it's Disney calling the shots (and it has to be someone AT Disney, not, "corporate Disney" so we don't necessarily know who that person is. And lastly, why is that bad if it was? If you don't like the direction it's going, don't watch. It just seems silly to keep typing Disney. We get it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

My comment was tongue-in-cheek (and I want to see Grogu with Mando) 
Baby Yoda Grogu was/is a big draw for The Mandelorian, so much so that Mando and Grogu are almost the main characters now in TBoBF. Not knocking Disney, it’s just very clear who Grogu will choose, otherwise, no more Baby Yoda (unless they have a 3rd show with him, but I’m suspect it would be very expensive to deep fake Luke for a new series).
Disney owns the franchise and hired Favrau, and he will do whatever The Mouse tells him to


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

They'll find a way for Grogu to get the armor and the lightsaber.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> My comment was tongue-in-cheek (and I want to see Grogu with Mando)
> Baby Yoda Grogu was/is a big draw for The Mandelorian, so much so that Mando and Grogu are almost the main characters now in TBoBF. Not knocking Disney, it’s just very clear who Grogu will choose, otherwise, no more Baby Yoda (unless they have a 3rd show with him, but I’m suspect it would be very expensive to deep fake Luke for a new series).
> Disney owns the franchise and hired Favrau, and he will do whatever The Mouse tells him to


Disney also owns hundreds of other shows and movies, TV stations, theme parks and all kind of other things. It's not like they have their hands on everything. Now I'm not saying Disney has no influence here. But I'm also not saying that if Grogu ended up become in a Jedi, they couldn't figure out a way to use their most marketable Star Wars character. Another series, as you said, or guest spots in existing series, especially if Mando series continues. But, I do think he'll end up with Mando in some way, because people love that. And it that's probably what most of us want to see anyway. But who's to say he can't have a "Come to The Force" moment afterwards and take training later, in another series and come back to Luke or some other teacher. There HAS to be other Jedi masters who teach besides Luke, right?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, Grogu does have a few hundred years to decide to become a Jedi


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Din Djarin needs Grogu as his student at Mando Kai so they can stand a chance at the All New Republic Way Tournament


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> It's not necessarily Disney (and I'm assuming this is a knock on Disney or you wouldn't keep making that point). First of all, it was George Lucas who decided everything early on, and clearly with the Annikan Skywalker trilogy, fans had grown tired of what he was doing. In this case it' Jon Favrau who's writing both Madno and Boba, and I don't know how much input he's gotten from Lucas, DIsney or whoever. And thirdly, if it's Disney calling the shots (and it has to be someone AT Disney, not, "corporate Disney" so we don't necessarily know who that person is. And lastly, why is that bad if it was? If you don't like the direction it's going, don't watch. It just seems silly to keep typing Disney. We get it.


Not sure where the hostility is coming from. Disney has previously confirmed as canon that Ben Solo was Luke's first student. And as we see in this episode, the Jedi Academy was just under construction, so Luke hasn't taught Ben yet at that point. Favreau and Co. have to stay within the established Star Wars canon. So clearly Grogu is going to choose to return to Mando (not to mention that it would be an awful business decision for Grogu to no longer be one of the main characters in The Mandalorian).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not sure where the hostility is coming from. Disney has previously confirmed as canon that Ben Solo was Luke's first student. And as we see in this episode, the Jedi Academy was just under construction, so Luke hasn't taught Ben yet at that point. Favreau and Co. have to stay within the established Star Wars canon. So clearly Grogu is going to choose to return to Mando (not to mention that it would be an awful business decision for Grogu to no longer be one of the main characters in The Mandalorian).


All true. The only thing I would say, is that considering the popularity of Grogu, it IS quite possible he gets his own series (heck, Boba got HIS, based on what rationale, I still have no idea), so I could definitely see a series around Grogu. So even if he's out of Mando's sphere, there's nothing preventing the character from living on. The one "business" issue would be if they deem that Mando cannot carry a series without him, and they couldn't come up with a compelling additional season without him. If that's what they think, no reason you can't end Mando as a series and just have him guest in other series in the Star Wars universe. As Disney/Lucas has proven, they can come up with infinite stories.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> They'll find a way for Grogu to get the armor and the lightsaber darksaber.


FTFY


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

This is all taking place just a few years after RoTJ, so Ben would only be a toddler, presuming he's been born at all yet.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

You don't need to finish Jedi trading to have good control over the Force and not become evil.

Leia


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Ahsoka never finished her training either did she.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Ahsoka never finished her training either did she.


She fought through the entire clone wars as a Jedi, that should be enough!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

"Wars not make one great.”


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

wedgecon said:


> She fought through the entire clone wars as a Jedi, that should be enough!


Yeah I searched, apparently, she did pretty much everything but get her diploma 😂


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

She should go for her JED


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The time between this episode of BOBA, and The Force Awakens is the longest period of time where there is no filmed content/animated content. Disregarding flashbacks.

With Episode 1 being the starting point.

There's plenty of room to have 1 or 2 Disney+ shows during this period.

The fact that Luke showed up leads me to believe that one is coming.

-smak-


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Finale Tomorrow.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

smak said:


> The time between this episode of BOBA, and The Force Awakens is the longest period of time where there is no filmed content/animated content. Disregarding flashbacks.


Star Wars Resistance’s first season took place shortly before TFA.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_Resistance


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, that was a surprisingly satisfying ending. I honestly didn't think they could wrap it up in one episode, given where we were at the end of ep 6. It helped that a lot of the details were handled offscreen (Grogu's choice, betrayals of the families, let's go get the rancor, etc).

There's a mid-post-credits scene that some might have missed, so I'll spoilerize my question about it.



Spoiler



So, who's in the bacta tank?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I didn't think to stick around for the mid-credits scene.

So Luke just decided to pack Grogu into an X-Wing and send him to Mando with no notice? Doesn't seem like the most mentor-like thing to do.

I was a little surprised that Grogu let Mando get the living poop beat out of him by the Rancor before stepping in.

Cad Bane's mouth creeped me out.

Mando and Grogu saved this show. I wonder when the writers/developers realized that this version of Boba Fett was too uninspiring to carry the show to its conclusion. Maybe they always intended the show to be the way it was broadcast but it sure looks (to me) like some serious tweaking happened after the early episodes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So, who's in the bacta tank?


Looked like the Timothy Oliphant character.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

Having bad dreams about Kentucky and Deadwood


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> Looked like the Timothy Oliphant character.


Duh. Thanks, I knew he wasn't dead (even though what the bartender said this episode made it sound like he was) but he didn't cross my mind when I saw the credits scene.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah it was Cobb Vanth, but more importantly, what was the mod guy doing? was he going to kill him?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Maybe Cobb will get the Armor back in season 2 and it will be more entertaining.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah it was Cobb Vanth, but more importantly, what was the mod guy doing? was he going to kill him?


I think he was shot in the like upper left chest? Maybe it injured his shoulder and he's getting a robot arm? Whatever it is, he'll be able to better kick ass I'd assume.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I think he was shot in the like upper left chest? Maybe it injured his shoulder and he's getting a robot arm? Whatever it is, he'll be able to better kick ass I'd assume.


OH shoot! You're right, the mod guy is the same guy who fixed Fennic, Cobb is about to get some upgrades for sure. 

Nice


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It wasn't shot well. I had to look up who was in the tank too. It's obvious now, but it didn't look like him.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

A few Godfather References in this episode…
”There’s a lot of money credits in that white orange powder”
”It was the smart move”
”Here’s my offer -- nothing“

…and one King Kong 😁


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I hope Luke wasn't expecting all the knobs back on his X-Wing after sticky fingers sat up front.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Hoffer said:


> Looked like the Timothy Oliphant character.


…but who was the guy outside the tank? 
edit: never mind, already answered.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> A few Godfather References in this episode…
> ”There’s a lot of money credits in that white orange powder”
> ”It was the smart move”
> ”Here’s my offer -- nothing“
> ...


I saw the King Kong one. My favorite is still the The Untouchables reference from last week, down the the robot (little girl) chasing after them with the [briefcase].

I was waiting for the story, "Fennic Shand put a gun to his head, and Boba assured him that either his brains or his signature would be on the contract."


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I thought it was a good ending, but when you look at the 5 Boba episodes, not sure what the point was.

It's kind of what I expected from The Mandalorian originally, just a bunch of episodes of his adventures, that have nothing to do with much else.

Until Grogu, which changed the dynamic 100%

-smak-


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I liked the Wilhelm oinks when the Gamorreans went off the cliff.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

I thought the finale was well done, as were the previous two episodes. All the plot threads came together, although Machete the rancor trainer was a no show.

I did notice one (possible) continuity error. Boba fired his rocket earlier in the fight and it was missing thereafter, but he had one on his back at the end. Maybe he picked up a new one when he went back to the palace for the rancor?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I hate it when characters have bad plans, and they work.

I like this show because characters have bad plans, and they fail miserably.

"Ok, here's the plan. We have, what, 5 people? We're gonna spread them out in a gigantic city, and they'll see everything. There's _no way_ the enemy is going to sneak anything past our 10 eyes at what we envision are choke point entrances to a city surrounded by desert. One pair of eyes will even watch an entire spaceport, so there's no way anything can land and sneak past them. The perimeter is foolproof, victory is ours!"

Or on the other side of the fence:

"Let's bum rush the wookie and see what happens".


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Shakhari said:


> I thought the finale was well done, as were the previous two episodes. All the plot threads came together, although Machete the rancor trainer was a no show.
> 
> I did notice one (possible) continuity error. Boba fired his rocket earlier in the fight and it was missing thereafter, but he had one on his back at the end. Maybe he picked up a new one when he went back to the palace for the rancor?


You point out one of the issues I have, the rocket. 

Somehow Boba always has a new one and Mando always has a new salvo of whistling birds. 

I also noticed that Boba picked up his tuskan weapon and I figured he would use it, and boy did he ever!


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> You point out one of the issues I have, the rocket.


Clearly it's a backpack of infinite rockets, to the point of being absurd. We just have to accept it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

IIRC, the Armorer told Mando there was a limited number of the whistling birds


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

So…. Cad Bane is alive right? That’s why his outfit was beeping, keeping him alive?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Boba sure does fight better with the helmet on 😝😂😜


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> IIRC, the Armorer told Mando there was a limited number of the whistling birds


Of course. Yet he has a new set for each episode


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought this finale was a hot mess. The battle went on and on and on and on...and the fight choreography looked very amateurish. When Mando saw and grabbed (hugged?) Grogu it just felt like fan service. Not to mention very awkward. Was also disappointed Cad Bane was killed. No way Boba would have won that battle...glad its over...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Too bad they went with fan service in casting Boba, instead of finding somebody who would be plausible as a bad-ass killing machine...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The thing I find strange about the badass giant robots is that they didn't fire their guns more...I had expected them to fire continuously (like the droidekas from Episode I), but they seemed to have spent most of their time just sitting there looking cool.

Oh, and I guess the other thing is that I thought that after the guns first appeared, we saw a guy who appeared to be controlling them---maybe that was just my imagination---and having seen that, I expected that the guns' demise would be related to taking out that guy...


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> The thing I find strange about the badass giant robots is that they didn't fire their guns more...I had expected them to fire continuously (like the droidekas from Episode I), but they seemed to have spent most of their time just sitting there looking cool.


Not only that, their aim was horrible. Not just normally horrible, not storm trooper horrible, but obvious "we could wipe you all out, but the plot demands the fight go on and on horrible". 



Amnesia said:


> Oh, and I guess the other thing is that I thought that after the guns first appeared, we saw a guy who appeared to be controlling them---maybe that was just my imagination---and having seen that, I expected that the guns' demise would be related to taking out that guy...


I really thought that's what they were angling at, an then that didn't seem to be what they were angling at. But I had the same thought.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

What I found strange was that the scorpion droids weren’t sent in first


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

How tight were the Pykes' margins that they could only send in two?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Too bad they went with fan service in casting Boba, instead of finding somebody who would be plausible as a bad-ass killing machine...


Queen Latifah is a more believable bad-ass killing machine on The Equalizer than Temeura Morrison is as Boba Fett. I feel that Fenic Shand was a much more compelling and interesting character.

Overall, I give this series a C. Enjoyable and interesting in parts but way too much "stand around and talk" .


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

I'd rather watch Uncle Owen and Aunt Beru blow around the desert than Boba Fett with his helmet off


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Maybe, but can she do a forward flip off of a building?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Queen Latifah is a more believable bad-ass killing machine on The Equalizer than Temeura Morrison is as Boba Fett. I feel that Fenic Shand was a much more compelling and interesting character.


And as I said before, in his younger days Morrison was an absolute MONSTER. The Temuera Morrison of Once Were Warriors would be a sensational bad-ass killing machine of a Boba Fett.

But his younger days are decades behind him. Once Were Warriors was 1994. And he just hasn't aged well.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

After the first episode, I think I read somewhere that of the top 5 or 6 billed actors, the youngest was like 58 years old. 

It is very possible I'm spreading misinformation here.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Hoffer said:


> After the first episode, I think I read somewhere that of the top 5 or 6 billed actors, the youngest was like 58 years old.
> 
> It is very possible I'm spreading misinformation here.


Grogu is only 50 😁


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Guy Fleegman said:


> Having bad dreams about Kentucky and Deadwood


It is the Detroit future that causes the really bad nightmares.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Maybe, but can she do a forward flip off of a building?


Her stunt double probably can.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Well that was a whelming finale`. at least we had Chekhov's gaderffii stick and Rancor. I loved how the Rancor was both Godzilla and King Kong in one beast. Cool call back to ROTJ with the Rancor eating the Pike Syndicate guy. There were a lot of callbacks and easter eggs in this episode.

I'll admit I was half expecting R2 to come flying in with Grogu in the X-wing and wing tip blasters going to help save the day.

I wonder if Grogu is going to have a battle with not turning to the dark side in Mando S3 seeing as he's had some training and is now pretty vulnerable to the pull of the dark side. I was disappointed that they didn't use the Force theme when Grogu pulled teh bolt or whatever from teh droid and put the Rancor to sleep.

I'm glad this is over. Now on to Obi-Wan in May.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Craigbob said:


> Now on to Obi-Wan in May.


Set on the planet, Tatooine.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> What I found strange was that the scorpion droids weren’t sent in first


And when they were sent in, the Pike soldiers stood in front of them out in the open. At least stand behind the shield. 



gossamer88 said:


> Was also disappointed Cad Bane was killed. No way Boba would have won that battle...glad its over...


Cad Bane was around 71 in this episode. He’s still amazingly a better gunslinger as seen here, but at that age, no matter how skilled he is, he’s not going to do well in hand to hand combat.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Too bad they went with fan service in casting Boba, instead of finding somebody who would be plausible as a bad-ass killing machine...


I think the casting was fine when the first cast him to show up as a special guest in The Mandalorian as an aging bounty hunter trying to get back his armor.

When they then pivoted him to his own series as an active Lord Fett it really fell apart.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

robojerk said:


> Set on the planet, Tatooine.


Putting lie to Luke's idea that "Well, if there's a bright center to the universe, you're on the planet that it's farthest from.". 

Tatooine seems to be the center of the Star Wars Universe.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> Maybe Cobb will get the Armor back in season 2 and it will be more entertaining.


I don’t think there will be a season 2. Cobb might show up in The Mandalorian season 3 though.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

If they do a season 2 of Boba Fett, it needs to be like 1,000 times more interesting.


----------



## Guy Fleegman (12 mo ago)

robojerk said:


> Set on the planet, Tatooine.


It's like the Vancouver of planets.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

robojerk said:


> Set on the planet, Tatooine.


Well, they already had sets ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Guy Fleegman said:


> It's like the Vancouver of planets.


I thought Vancouver was the Vancouver of planets...

Seems like most every planet looks like Vancouver, anyway.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

morac said:


> And when they were sent in, the Pike soldiers stood in front of them out in the open. At least stand behind the shield.
> 
> 
> 
> Cad Bane was around 71 in this episode. He’s still amazingly a better gunslinger as seen here, but at that age, no matter how skilled he is, he’s not going to do well in hand to hand combat.


Tell that to Yoda!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Questions for those of us who didn't watch the cartoons..

Who are the Syndicate? Should I know who they are?

What is spice? Other than a heavily influenced Dune macguffin...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Answer from one who didn't watch the cartoons:


robojerk said:


> What is spice? Other than a heavily influenced Dune macguffin...


Intergalactic drug?


robojerk said:


> Who are the Syndicate? Should I know who they are?


Intergalactic drug dealers?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Answer from one who didn't watch the cartoons:
> 
> Intergalactic drug?
> 
> Intergalactic drug dealers?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

If there is a season 2, Fett needs a new job. He wanted to be a crime boss, but he didn't want to do any crime. I get they wanted him to be a good guy, but they had him in the wrong profession. Should've stayed a bounty hunter and decided to only go after bad guys. 

Also, different actor or keep the helmet on and have a young guy doing everything except the few times his helmet comes off, then it could be Morrison.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

robojerk said:


> Questions for those of us who didn't watch the cartoons..
> 
> Who are the Syndicate? Should I know who they are?
> 
> What is spice? Other than a heavily influenced Dune macguffin...


The Pyke Syndicate is a drug-running cartel. You don't need to know more than that. Definite MacGuffin... and any powdery/spice-ish substance can act as "spice"! It's also a great word to say with a foreign accent... "spiiiiiiice" sounds positively dirty.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

martinp13 said:


> The Pyke Syndicate is a drug-running cartel. You don't need to know more than that. Definite MacGuffin... and any powdery/spice-ish substance can act as "spice"! It's also a great word to say with a foreign accent... "spiiiiiiice" sounds positively dirty.


Spice actually goes back to A New Hope or at least the Han Solo film. The Kessel run was smuggling spice.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So Han may or may not have shot first, but he was definitely a drug-runner!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought Vancouver was the Vancouver of planets...
> 
> Seems like most every planet looks like Vancouver, anyway.


I gave Continuum lots of props for not only filming in Vancouver, but saying they were in Vancouver


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> I gave Continuum lots of props for not only filming in Vancouver, but saying they were in Vancouver


But really, if they're going to set the show in Vancouver they should have shot it in Toronto!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wouldn't mind if they combined both shows. That's basically what they did with the last 3 or 4 episodes of TBoBF anyway.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Turtleboy said:


> Episode was so Wizard.


Ha! 

I'm reading a High Republic book (The High Republc: Midnight Horizon) and "Wizard" is one of the Padawans catch phrases. So I guess it belongs in the SW vernacular.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

IIRC, ”wizard“ was also used in one of the movies.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I didn't think to stick around for the mid-credits scene.
> 
> So Luke just decided to pack Grogu into an X-Wing and send him to Mando with no notice? Doesn't seem like the most mentor-like thing to do.
> 
> ...


My thought is that this was considered to be a continuation of the story of Mando. It's a "book" in that series, that centered somewhat around Boba Fett. Thus it's called what it was called. When you think of this series as a whole, that's exactly what it was. Why they didn't just continue it as another season of Mando is beyond me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> My thought is that this was considered to be a continuation of the story of Mando. It's a "book" in that series, that centered somewhat around Boba Fett. Thus it's called what it was called. When you think of this series as a whole, that's exactly what it was. Why they didn't just continue it as another season of Mando is beyond me.


Not enough Mando for that...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

andyw715 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I'm reading a High Republic book (The High Republc: Midnight Horizon) and "Wizard" is one of the Padawans catch phrases. So I guess it belongs in the SW vernacular.





Tony_T said:


> IIRC, ”wizard“ was also used in one of the movies.


Yes, in Ep 1, one of Ani's friends says it to him.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not enough Mando for that...


Obviously that could have been rectified if that was the plan. The whole episode where Mando goes to buy the racer could have been interspersed throughout the first few episodes for example.

I haven't read the the whole thread yet, but, with Grogu showing off is powers of the Force, I wonder if Mando sends him back to Luke, realizing that's where he belongs. We know originally that's why he brought him there in the first place. But, with that said, canon says that Ben Solo was Luke's first student, so not really sure what happens with Grogu.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Obviously that could have been rectified if that was the plan. The whole episode where Mando goes to buy the racer could have been interspersed throughout the first few episodes for example.


The back and forth storytelling with Boba Fett was hard enough to digest. Adding Mando in would have been too much. And as you said, this is Boba Fett's "chapter" in the Mando story, so the more Fett/less Mando the better.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Steveknj said:


> I haven't read the the whole thread yet, but, with Grogu showing off is powers of the Force, I wonder if Mando sends him back to Luke, realizing that's where he belongs. We know originally that's why he brought him there in the first place. But, with that said, canon says that Ben Solo was Luke's first student, so not really sure what happens with Grogu.


Mando already saw Guru use the force when he lifted a (whatever it was called) in on of The Mandelorian episodes. Anyway, Luke gave Guru a choice and he choose Mando.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Besides, it's better TV if Mando and Grogu go on adventures together.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

And the mech pod (or whatever its called) has already been retrofitted.….😎


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Besides, it's better TV if Mando and Grogu go on adventures together.


In other words, it's better for Disney+ subscriber numbers if Grogu remains a recurring star of The Mandalorian.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I usually love Robert Rodriguez's stuff, and think most of what Jon Favreau has done to be at least pretty decent to excellent..

However..

I honestly think TBoBF to be one of the moist pointless shows I have ever seen considering the story of the title character. Like they could've just not done this show, then just kept the stuff with Din Djarin for the season 3 of the Mandolorain and still show Mando help Boba Fett save his criminal empire, and I feel it wouldve had the same emotional effect and told the story of a character they actually made likeable and compelling. Anything involving the title character was "fine" at its best. I'm just amazed Disney/Lucas Film were like "Yeah, lets have Boba Fett become a crime boss on the tough planet of Tattooine, but make him an underdog with a conscience, also not actually do any criminal/bad guy stuff" and though that was a winning story..

If this was what Disney thinks is hardcore enough I find story like these laughable and makes me worried if they do decide to bring Daredevil back.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/television/comments/sqq877


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, there's probably a difference between what LucasFilm thinks is hardcore and what Marvel thinks is hardcore...probably a pretty big difference.

And Disney seems to be pretty willing to let LucasFilm be LucasFilm, and Marvel be Marvel.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> In other words, it's better for Disney+ subscriber numbers if Grogu remains a recurring star of The Mandalorian.


Better for the merch and toysales too. 

Saw a Grogu vinyl decal on a car this past weekend. Fast work for a show that's barely two years old.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Saturn_V said:


> Better for the merch and toysales too.
> 
> Saw a Grogu vinyl decal on a car this past weekend. Fast work for a show that's barely two years old.


Really? I've seen Grogu stuff since the very first season. It's pretty much all over the place. Heck, I could get a Grogu toy for my dogs!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

What a mess this was! The Fett stuff was boring and just not well done or well written. I was ready to stop watching when it became S3 of the Mandolorian and actually got better. I hesitate to say it got good. It was closer to a meh episode of The Mandolorian than a good one!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I’m a huge Star Wars fan but I just finished this last night and have to say it was just bad.

Boring, pointless and just not well done.

The entirety of the last chapter was one of the worst directed action scenes I’ve seen in a long time. Was it filmed in slow motion?

This ridiculousness pretty much sums it up. I guess I can’t post a video but this guy spinning around before shooting made me pause I was laughing so hard.

And not in a good way like when Mando exclaimed “Wizard!”after testing out the Naboo fighter.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)




----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Even the honest trailer was boring... ;-)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> Even the honest trailer was boring... ;-)


Well, to be honest, it would HAVE to be...


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I just watched the whole series and finished a couple days ago. It was rough getting through the first half. It was drawn out and boring. The Boba Fett actor was just horrible. He he was stone faced or grimaced when doing any exertion. When it changed to the Mandalorian it was much better.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)




----------

